# How bright is my mobile phone display?



## HighLumens (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a Nokia 6230, its display is 3 cm * 3 cm. When I start sending a sms it' s on its maximum "light output level" (because it's all white). I saw other mobile phones (a Motorola in particular) brighter than mine.

I always use the sms mode to have a light source, and it's enough for going in the bathroom at night, searching books when i prepare my school bag etc.. 
With dark-adapted eyes it's enough for these applications.

How many lumens do you think my mobile phone or other models put out?


----------



## dano (Jan 15, 2009)

You'd probably get a better response if this was posted in another CPF forum, as it doesn't fit in LED Flashlights.

I'd guess 5-10?


----------



## HighLumens (Jan 15, 2009)

Where would you suggest to post this thread in?? I put this thread here because the display is closer to led lights than to incans.

If it' s off topic I apolgize, then please move this thread to the right place.

p.s.: i think 5 lumens are too many... from what I see from a Fenix E0 (5.5lumens) review on youtube, my mobile phone is far less than 5 lumens!


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe someone with a light meter can do a ceiling bounce test w/ their lowest lumen rated flashlight for comparison.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd say 0.2ish, my zebralight H60 on 0.5 setting is significantly brighter than my motorola krzr.


----------



## dano (Jan 15, 2009)

The phone's display is more of a spread or flood than a typical flashlight beam. Trying to comare them would be tough, esp. in terms of lumens/output.

Concentrate the phone's light into a beam of similar properties to a flashlight of known lumen value would be the only way to compare the two.

As for where this should have started, I'd say in the General Light Area of CPF.


----------

